# No Paul C Buff stuff outside the U.S



## Sith Zombie (Jan 13, 2014)

Received an email today from one of Paul C Buffs international suppliers stating that they have stopped stocking the products. Here's an except from the email stating why:

Please see the explanation from Paul C Buff inc, Nashville, USA. below:-

“In order to serve customers located outside of the U.S. and Canada, we pursued
relationships with international companies, allowing them to serve as authorized international dealers. Unfortunately, these relationships have ended as this method of sales was not cost effective and, most importantly, kept us too detached from our customers, prohibiting us from offering the kind of customer support that we strive to provide.

In addition we have have to inform you that from the 31st January 2014 that all future repairs will be handled directly by Paul C Buff inc in the USA with the customer required to pay shipping both ways. Complete details regarding foreign customer product repairs will be posted on the Paul C Buff, Inc. USA website after Jan 1, 2014.”

I'v been on the european website and found that is down too, so it's looks like if you want Paul C Buff stuff outside the U.S then you'll have to order from the U.S site and pay for shipping. Might actually work out cheaper than before though, as the UK prices were pretty crazy! 
Anyway, just giving interested people a heads up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2014)

Bummer. :'(

They have great stuff, especially the Einstein monolight.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jan 13, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bummer. :'(
> 
> They have great stuff, especially the Einstein monolight.



Yeah i'v been craving one for awhile, it's fantastic value if your in the states. Any one know of a decent Einstein equivalent in Europe?


----------



## dolina (Jan 13, 2014)

That sucks my Paul C Buff lights were sourced from Australia so they are 220v native


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jan 13, 2014)

dolina said:


> That sucks my Paul C Buff lights were sourced from Australia so they are 220v native


Well I don't know whats going to happen now but it seems like PCB doesn't want the hassle of international partners anymore and is just concentrating on the U.S market for the time being.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2014)

I suspect that their sales have dropped thru the floor just like all other photography outlets and they were bleeding cash. Hopefully, the economy will recover enough that they can afford to open up international offices again.


----------



## dolina (Jan 13, 2014)

It appears they arent making that much of a profit then.


----------

